# Natural ways to prevent return of endometriosis



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of any natural therapies/remedies that can help prevent endo growing back, i had a second lap done and found that it had started to come back after only 3 months..
I was going to buy a book..but i already have a pile almost as high as myself of medical advice books and i never seem to get chance to read them all.Wondered if anyone had any tips??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I dont know of any way of preventing the endo from returning permanantly, but a few that i know with endo have had successes with the dian mills diet there is a book .....Endometriosis a guide to healing thru nutrition written by herself and Michael vernon

As i say it has helped some and doesnt stop endo from coming back as theres no current cure.

Sorry cant be more helpful

Emilyxx


----------



## Kerry T (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi

Just to back up what Emily has recommended with the Dian Mills book, I also went to see Dian a few times to work out a nutrition plan, and I can honestly say it was a turning point in my life.  Before the book I was in constant pain every day (the endo has grown through my bowel and pulled it out of place) now I probably have two bad days a month on average.  So definitely recommend it.  I think the biggest impact is the cutting out wheat, which is really awkward but well worth the trial.  Hope this is of some help.

Good Luck

Kerry


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi,

I would recommend Dian Mills book too. I also went to see her at the Hale Clinic in London. Like Kerry I have cut out wheat and I'm taking supplements prescribed by her. I feel much better now. Before my endo was getting worse again but now the pain has gone. I haven't felt that good in a long time. I'm also having acupuncture and taking chinese herbs. 

Before all this I was taking the pill without a break but Diane and my acupuncturist advised me to stop it. I was really terrified but I have had two periods since with not pain. I wasn't happy taking the pill and didn't like the idea of having to control endo with hormones for years to come. I had become disillusined with Drs, they had no answers, no cure and just gloomy predicitions for me. Don't get me wrong I have nothing against Drs and had a really good gynea but I was going round in circles of ops, hormone tx and endo coming back. He was supportive of my choice to look for other remedies. I once read in a Endo book that women only start to get better when they take charge of their own health. I would agree with that and I now dare to hope that I can heal myself.

At the moment I'm reading a book called "Endometriosis, infertility& Traditional Chinese Medicine" I found this on Amazon. It's a short and easy book to read.    

Hope this helps.

Good luck  

Sushi


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

everyone,

i've had endo for 19 yrs now and have tried many different natural remedies

they have been angus castus wich is very good but can't be taken when trying for pregnancy,

false unicorm root and rasberry leaf these were good too, and are good to prevent miscarriage,

But the best has been natural progesterone cream, I found a big difference with my symptoms after 3mths so keep at it, my  was lighter and no clots!!

if you want more info you an get a book by Dr lee or do a search in google for other info, the best brand of prog cream is renewed balance which is avalible in the u.k. but it's not cheap for more info check out these URL's http://www.feelgood2000.com/health_topics/endometriosis_extended_p1.asp
http://allonhealth.com/natural-progesterone/natural-progesterone-more.htm#10
if u want anymore info let me know 
Katina


----------



## Niquita (Mar 2, 2005)

Dear Katina

I totally agree with you that Natural Progestorone Cream is brilliant, I've only been on it for 2mths now (I have suffered from severe widespread endo for 9 yrs now) and already my periods are lighter and not as painful. (Brilliant stuff makes you feel more womanly too!!)

How long have you been on it for??

Take care & good luck

Love Niquita


----------



## Kati72 (Feb 9, 2005)

it's great isn't it!! 

I've been using it for about 6mths, but I stopped last month for the IVF i didn't want it to mess up my blood test for when i start drugs, don't you find it's grea for your skin too! where do you get your cream from and which brand do you use??


All the best Niquita 

Katina


----------

